# Signal loss w dish 500, 522 receiver. Help!



## CantRide (Jun 20, 2010)

Please. I hate Dish Network right now. 

I also have 311 hooked to same dish.

It picks up Sat 119 and works good. 75% signal.

The 522 picks up Sat 110. Only gets like 25% if the wind blows it goes to signal loss message. Tried trimming tree. No change. Tried re aiming. Cant get it better. Tried Switch test. Tried unplugging.

When I go to system setup and find satelite, it tells me I can choose from 119 and 110. When I select 119 it locks on and shows 75% like other tv, but when I leave that screen it goes right back to 110 and crappy signal strength.

Ive had this setup for like four years. Only that has changed is the tree growth that I have severely cut back now. 

Can I somehow get my 522 to recognize and use 119? Im an idiot, please help!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds like you need a service call.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

its only looking at 110 because your tuned to a channel on 110. Try changing the channel, using the guide, to a channel on 119. Like USA or ESPN. Your message should go away but the signal issue will still be there. Could be a tree in the way and its probably NOT the limb you were trying to cut. Its probably something higher up. COuld also be a bad switch or bad connector, would need more info from you on what setup you have.


----------

